# Partition Mac invisible sous Win 10



## clemclemc31 (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBP 2017, flambant neuf, sur lequel est installé High Sierra 10.13.

J'ai installé Windows 10 en dual boot, via bootcamp.
Tout s'est déroulé pour le mieux.

Sauf que, la partition Macintosh HD n’apparaît pas.
Je me rends alors dans la Gestion des disques. Je vois bien la partition mac, dites comme "saine". Elle n'a pas de lettre de volume attribuée, et il est impossible de le faire. Un clic droit dessus ne me donne accès uniquement à "Supprimer" et "Aide". Tous les autres champs sont grisés.

Je me suis demandé si FileVault sous High Sierra ne foutait pas un peu le boxon, mais suite à sa désactivation, aucune différence sous Windows.

J'ai également installé Paragon HFS+, qui ne révèle pas de partition HFS. Paragon marche correctement car en connectant un DD externe formaté en HFS, j'y ai bien accès en lecture / écriture.

Des idées ??

Merci


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

Bj,
 High Sierra  sur SSD tourne en principe sur un système de fichier APFS (nouveauté Apple), je n'utilise pas de PC mais je crains que Windows ne soit  pas "taillé" pour ce genre de format.


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

Fais un test avec ça ===> https://backstage.paragon-software.com/home/apfs-windows/


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2018)

clemclemc31 a dit:


> Sauf que, la partition Macintosh HD n’apparaît pas.


Dans une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, tu ne verras jamais dans l'Explorateur de fichiers le disque dur Macintosh HD. Son format HFS+ ou APFS n'est pas lisible par Windows.

Si tu veux faire des échanges de fichiers entre ces deux univers, il te faut une partition ou un disque dur USB intermédiaire en exFAT qui sera lisible/inscriptible. Perso dans mon MBP de 2010, c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai trois partitions, une macOS, une exFAT et une pour Windows.


----------



## clemclemc31 (4 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bj,
> High Sierra  sur SSD tourne en principe sur un système de fichier APFS (nouveauté Apple), je n'utilise pas de PC mais je crains que Windows ne soit  pas "taillé" pour ce genre de format.



Ok, effectivement, petite révolution... fini le HFS+... merci de l'info.



subsole a dit:


> Fais un test avec ça ===> https://backstage.paragon-software.com/home/apfs-windows/



Nickel, ça fonctionne. Merci ! Pour l'heure le soft de Paragon est en version "preview", qui donne accès en lecture seule au disque APFS. C'est déjà un bon début, on peut récupérer des fichiers dessus au moins. Merci encore !



Locke a dit:


> Dans une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, tu ne verras jamais dans l'Explorateur de fichiers le disque dur Macintosh HD. Son format HFS+ ou APFS n'est pas lisible par Windows.
> 
> Si tu veux faire des échanges de fichiers entre ces deux univers, il te faut une partition ou un disque dur USB intermédiaire en exFAT qui sera lisible/inscriptible. Perso dans mon MBP de 2010, c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai trois partitions, une macOS, une exFAT et une pour Windows.



C'est une excellente idée je n'y avais pas pensé. Effectivement je pensais à utiliser un site d'hébergement de données pour m'éviter des disque dur ou clé usb mais si je ne suis pas chez moi connecté en fibre optique c'est la galère... un volume d'échange exFAT de 20Go par ex ça devrait faire l'affaire. Merci !



Merci pour votre aide


----------

